# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  اسأل عن أفضل طبعات كتب التاريخ و التراجم و السير و البلدان = تجد الجواب بإذن الله.

## إسلام مصطفى محمد

بسم الله و الحمد و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و آله و صحبه و من اهتدى بهداه.
أما بعد :
فمع اقتراب المعرض يتحير دائما طلبة العلم في اختيار أفضل الكتب و طبعاتها،فلذلك أحببت أن أساهم بجهد المقل في إرشاد إخواني إلى أفضل طبعات كتب التاريخ و التراجم والبلدان و السير ، و أسأل الله تبارك و تعالي أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و أن ينفعنا بما يعلمنا.

ملحوظة:أستأذن شيخنا الكريم أبا فهر السلفي في استعارة العنوان وفكرة الموضوع منه فهو سباق إلى الخير و الفضل دائما أسأل الله أن يجزيه عنا خير الجزاء.

----------


## المسترشد بالله

ما هي افضل طبعات كتاب سمي الشيخ ابو فهر السلفي اقصد كتاب ابو فهر محمود شاكر التاريخ الاسلامي ونريد كذلك ان نعرف ما هي افضل طبعات باقي كتب الشيخ المؤرخ ابا فهر رحمة الله عن الشعوب الاسلامية

----------


## إسلام مصطفى محمد

لقد حدث خلط عندك أخي الكريم ،فمن تتحدث عنه هو الشيخ محمود شاكر المؤرخ و الجغرافي السوري وهو مؤلف كتاب التاريخ الإسلامي،وهو لايزال حيا -أطال الله في عمره و أحسن عمله-،أما الشيخ أبو فهر محمود محمد شاكر-رحمه الله تعالى- فهو شيخ العربية صاحب التحقيقات العالية الراقية (تفسير الطبري-تهذيب الآثار للطبري-دلائل الإعجاز للجرجاني .....وغيره الكثير من الكتب )،وهو أخو الشيخ أحمد شاكر المحدث الكثير رحمة الله عليهما.
أما سؤالك عن كتاب التاريخ الإسلامي وبقية كتب الشيخ محمود شاكر السوري فتجدها كلها عند المكتب الإسلامي.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أحمد العسقلاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما هي أفضل الطبعات للكتب التالية :

1- تحفة الأحوذي شرح سنن الترمذي، وما هو رأيكم بطبعة دار إحياء التراث العربي؟

2- شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي، وما هو رأيكم بطبعة دار إحياء التراث العربي التي خرَّج أحاديثها محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي وحققها عرفان حسونة؟

3- مجمع الزوائد للهيثمي؟

4- الوافي بالوفيات للصفدي؟

5- مصنف ابن أبي شيبة؟

6- الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة للحافظ ابن حجر؟

7- الاستيعاب في معرفة الأصحاب لابن عبد البر؟

8- التاريخ الكبير للبخاري؟

وما أريده هي أفضل الطبعات الحديثة التي تسهل مطالعتها ، وليست الحجرية القديمة

----------


## إسلام مصطفى محمد

ووعليك السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي العسقلاني بارك الله فيك
الكتب 1،2،3،5 ليست على شرط الموضوع ولكني سأجيبك حسب علمي و اطلاعي على طبعات هذه الكتب.
1- أعتقد الطبعة الهندية أفضل الطبعات.
2-لاأعلم.
3-لاأعلم.
4- الطبعة التي حققها مجموعة من المستشرقين و المحققين العرب وأصدرتها جمعية المستشرقين الألمان على أنها ينقصها بعض الأجزاء.
5-طبعة الشيخ محمد عوامة.
6-طبعة الأستاذ علي البجاوي دار نهضة مصر7مجلدات،وصدر   طبعة جديدة عن دار هجر لم اطلع عليها.
7-طبعة الأستاذ علي البجاوي دار نهضة مصر 4مجلدات.
8- طبعة الهند تحقيق الشيخ عبد الرحمن المعلمي اليماني.
والله أعلم

----------


## ابي سفيان

جزاكم الله خيرا أسأل عن أفضل طبعة 
 كتاب الرحيق المختوم 
و سيرة ابن هشام

----------


## إسلام مصطفى محمد

كتاب الرحيق كتاب مؤلفه  معاصر، طبعاته كثيرة، فاختر الطبعة الشرعية وأعتقد أن هناك عدة مكتبات لديها الطبعة الشرعية.
أما سيرة ابن هشام فطبعة مكتبة الحلبي تحقيق مصطفى السقا و إبراهيم الأبياري و عبد الحفيظ شلبي.
والله أعلم

----------


## ابي سفيان

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

مقدمة بن خلدون

----------


## إسلام مصطفى محمد

مقدمة ابن خلدون تحقيق د.إبراهيم شبوح دار الزيتونة التونسية ودار أخرى سورية لا أذكرها  الآن.
ملحوظة :لم اطلع على هذه الطبعة،ولكني كنت سألت أستاذنا الدكتور أيمن فؤاد سيد -وهو من هو في مجال التحقيق والدراسات التاريخية- فأرشدني إلى هذه الطبعة و قال إنها أفضل الطبعات.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

يأخى اسلام ما رايك فى ط على عبد الواحد وافى مكتبة نهضة مصر
فقد اشار بها الاخ ابى فهر
ووجدت منذ فترة ط محمد احمد الطاهر
فما رايك وجزالك الله خير

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فتعقيبا على الأخ إسلام مصطفى محمد 
وجوابا على الأخ أحمد العسقلاني . أحسن طبعات هذه الكتب حسب علمي والله أعلم :
1- تحفة الأحوذي شرح سنن الترمذي، وما هو رأيكم بطبعة دار إحياء التراث العربي؟ أوافق الأخ غي كون الطبعة الهندية أحسن طبعة والطبعة السلفية أيضا وكلاهما مفقودتان نوعا ما في السوق . وبالنسبة لطبعة دار إحياء التراث لم أطلع عليها .
2- شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي، وما هو رأيكم بطبعة دار إحياء التراث العربي التي خرَّج أحاديثها محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي وحققها عرفان حسونة؟ حتى الآن لم أرى طبعة جيدة للمنهاج شرح مسلم بن الحجاج وأحسنها طبعة قديمة من دون فهارس ولا ترقيم ونسيت دار الطباعة . ولم أطلع على طبعة حسونة وإن كنت قدر رأيتها تباع .
3 مجمع الزوائد للهيثمي؟ بغية الرائد فى تحقيق مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد تحقيق عبد الله محمد الدرويش وهي ما زالت تحتاج إلى إعادة نظر .
4 الوافي بالوفيات للصفدي؟ أوافق الأخ مصطفى الطبعة التي حققها مجموعة من المستشرقين و المحققين العرب وأصدرتها جمعية المستشرقين الألمان على أنها ينقصها بعض الأجزاء.
5- مصنف ابن أبي شيبة؟ أزيد على الآخ مصطفى أن طبعة الرشد أضبط في النص وأن محمد عوامة حكم إلا على المرفوع مما ينقص جودة التحقيق والله أعلم .
6- الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة للحافظ ابن حجر؟ طبعة دار هجر طبعا تحقيق الشيخ التركي وعندي نسخة إطلعت عليها وهي احسن من طبعة البجاوي وإن كانو إعتمدوا على نفس النسخ الخطية إلا أنه وقع للشيخ البيجاوي أخطاء في النسخ سببها القراءة السيئة للمخطوط كما نبه على ذلك الشيخ التركي وقد أصلح كثيرا من الأخطاء والله الموفق والله اعلم .
وأوافق الأخ مصطفى في العنوانين الباقيين والله أعلم .

----------


## إسلام مصطفى محمد

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو عبد المهيمن على تعقيبك.
أما طبعة مقدمة ابن خلدون تحقيق الدكتور على عبد الواحد وافي، فهي جيدة ،وهي التي عندي و أقرأ فيها دائما، لكني نقلت لك قول أحد العلماء في هذا المجال،ولم يكن الوقت يسمح بيني و بين أستاذنا الدكتور أيمن  لمعرفة الفروق بين الطبعتين .
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

وفيك بارك الله أخي مصطفى

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

واين تباع فى القاهرة
وياريت عنوان المكتبة ورقم التلفون

----------


## إسلام مصطفى محمد

تباع طبعة الدكتور على عبد الواحد وافي في مكتبة نهضة مصر وهي موجودة في معرض الكتاب في أماكن كثيرة 
منها سرايا 6 ،ولهم هنجر كبير خاص بهم.

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

1- معجم ياقوت الحموي
2- الخطط التوفيقية لعلي باشا مبارك
3- شذرات الذهب في أخبار من ذهب لابن العماد
4- الضوء اللامع للسخاوي
5- البدر الطالع للشوكاني
6- الرد الوافر لابن عبد الهادي
7- جلاء العينين للنعمان الآلوسي
8- المواعظ والاعتبار ( خطط المقريزي)
9- تاريخ الجبرتي ( عجائب الآثار )
10- كشف الظنون لحاجي خليفة

----------


## إسلام مصطفى محمد

1- معجم ياقوت الحموي (معجم البلدان طبعة المستشرق وستنفلد تجدها مصورة عند دار صادر، لبنان)
معجم الأدباء(تحقيق الدكتور إحسان عباس،دار الغرب الإسلامي)
2- الخطط التوفيقية لعلي باشا مبارك(دار الكتب المصرية)
3- شذرات الذهب في أخبار من ذهب لابن العماد(تحقيق محمود الأرنؤوط،مراجعة الشيخ عبد القادر الأرنؤوط دار ابن كثير،دمشق)
4- الضوء اللامع للسخاوي (مصوررة دار الجيل على أن الكتاب يحتاج لتحقيق جديد)
5- البدر الطالع للشوكاني(تحقيق الشيخ حسين العمري، دار الفكر، دمشق)
6- الرد الوافر لابن عبد الهادي (تحقيق الشيخ زهير الشاويش،المكتب الإسلامي)
7- جلاء العينين للنعمان الآلوسي لا أعلم
8- المواعظ والاعتبار ( خطط المقريزي)(تحقيق الدكتور أيمن فؤاد سيد،مؤسسة الفرقان ،لندن)
9- تاريخ الجبرتي ( عجائب الآثار ) طبعة بولاق.
10- كشف الظنون لحاجي خليفة(مصورة دار إحياء التراث العربي،على أنه يحتاج لتحقيق جديد)
والله أعلم

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

انا اقصد خارج المعرض 
مكان المكتبة بالقاهرة 
انا اسف لو اسقلت عليك

----------


## إسلام مصطفى محمد

لم تثقل علي أخي بارك الله فيك
العنوان: 18ش كامل صدقي،الفجالة القاهرة
تليفون: +202 25909827     +202 25908895

----------


## ابي سفيان

9- تاريخ الجبرتي ( عجائب الآثار ) طبعة بولاق

أين أجدها في المعرض . و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## إسلام مصطفى محمد

والله ياأخي لا أدري ،لكني سأحاول جاهدا معرفة مكانها و سأخبرك به بإذن الله.

----------


## أبو عبد الله أحمد الجزار

تقبل الله منا و منكم و جزيت الجنه 

1-أسال عن أفضل طبعة لتاريخ بن خلدون .. فقد اهديت لي طبعة و لم تصلني بعد ( لا اذكر أكانت دار الفكر أم طيبة ) و اريد ان اعرف ان كان بايهما اوجه قصور 

2_و ما الفرق بين طبعتي دار بن كثير و طبعة التركي علي البداية و النهاية 
- و هل توجد طبعة تقاربهما في الجودة ( و تكون خفيفة علي الجيب ) .. 

3- ثم هل من منهجية لدراسة التاريخ الاسلامي 

جزيت الجنة يا اخي

----------


## ابن مالك النحوي

1-تاريخ الطبري
2-البداية والنهاية
3-تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر
4-تاريخ بغداد للخطيب
5-وفيات الأعيان لابن خلكان

----------


## أبوفراس الأندلسي

1- تحقيق أبي الفضل إبراهيم.
2-طبعة التركي.
3- مجموعة أجزاء مجمع دمشق تحقيق سكينة الشهابي رحمها الله .
4- تحقيق بشار عواد معروف .
5- إحسان عباس

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

اسال عن طبعة خلاصة الاثر في أعيان القرن الحادي عشر
وطبعة النجوم الزاهرة
وطبعة دمية القصر في عصارة اهل العصر
هذا ما اتذكره حاليا

----------


## إسلام مصطفى محمد

النجوم الزاهرة طبعة دار الكتب المصرية
دمية القصر و عصرة أهل العصر طبعة سامي مكي العاني
خلاصة الأثر دار صادر
والله أعلم

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

بارك الله بك واستحملني قليل اثابك الله 

اسال عن الطبعات كالتالي
 خريدة القصر وجريدة العصر 
الروضتين
صبح الاعشى
النوادر السلطانية والمحاسن اليوسفية
تحفة النظار في غرائب الأمصار وعجائب الاسفار
نهاية الأرب في فنون الأدب
البدر الطالع في محاسن من بعد القرن السابع
الدرر الكامنة  في أعيان المائة الثامنة
النور السافر عن اخبار القرن العاشر
وفالنهاية ما اسم الطبعة التي حقهها سامي مكي العاني على دمية القصر

----------


## إسلام مصطفى محمد

خريدة القصر وجريدة العصر 
http://www.dorat-ghawas.com/showthread.php?137-%CE%D1%ED%CF%C9-%C7%E1%DE%D5%D1-%E6%CC%D1%ED%CF%C9-%C7%E1%DA%D5%D1-%C7%E1%DA%E3%C7%CF-%C7%E1%C3%D5%DD%E5%C7%E4%ED
الروضتين مؤسسة الرسالة
صبح الاعشى دار الكتب المصرية
النوادر السلطانية والمحاسن اليوسفية تحقيق جمال الدين الشيال
تحفة النظار في غرائب الأمصار وعجائب الاسفار تحقيق عبد الهادي التازي مطبوعات أكاديمية المملكة المغربية
نهاية الأرب في فنون الأدب دار الكتب المصرية
البدر الطالع في محاسن من بعد القرن السابع دار الفكر دمشق تحقيق حسين العمري
 الطبعة التي حقهها سامي مكي العاني على دمية القصر دار العروبة الكويت

----------


## بنت المدينة النبوية

كيف اتحصل على كتب ورسائل علمية جامعية لتاريخ وسط وغرب أفريقيا من معهد الدراسات افريقية  سواء في مصر أوبلاد المغرب بمعنى ماهي لطريقة التي يمكن بها أن أجد ضالتي ؟

----------


## إسلام مصطفى محمد

أن يكون لك أحد بالقاهرة يذهب للمعهد و يصور.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## إسلام مصطفى محمد

للرفع

----------


## جعفر محالي الجزائري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
ما رايك في طبعة دار ابن كثير - دمشق، للبدر الطالع للشوكاني، بتحقيق: محمد صبحي حسن حلاّق؟

----------


## جعفر محالي الجزائري

أخي الكريم! أيُّ الطبعتين خير للكامل في التأريخ لابن الأثير؟
•الكامل في التاريخ1/ 11 - ابن الأثير-عمر عبد السلام تدمري-دار الكتاب العربي، وهناك الطبعة الأوربية1/ 13، التي صورتها دار صادر-بيروت.

----------


## جعفر محالي الجزائري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أي طبعتَي «البداية والنهاية» أصح؟
الأولى: طبعة مركز هجر - القاهرة = عالم الكتب - الرياض 1/21.
والأخرى: طبعة دار ابن كثير - دمشق 11/20.
بارك الله فيك، ووفقك، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------

